# Home made "hybrid"



## GerhardpaulFourie (6/11/14)

Hi all, I'd like to show you my first, successful, home made hybrid mod... I refer to it as a "hybrid" mod as it's fitted with some ego battery electronics. So I suppose its not really a mechanical mod. I decided to fit the electronic circuit to ease charging and prevent vaping the battery down to too low voltage levels.
Its a chunk of meranti wood, drilled to fit a 2600mAh 18650, I also used the "head" of the old ego battery to mount my current modified evod tanks. Plan to use a Kanger MOW tank as soon as SAPO thinks it fit to send it. After some time sanding and polishing, the final product looks even better than I ever thought possible. What do you think?
Cheers

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 5


----------



## kevkev (6/11/14)

Looks amazing man. Well done and enjoy vaping on that beaut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Great work, great improvisation. Well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (7/11/14)

Looks awesome bud, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (7/11/14)

Awesome looking little mod there, love it. Great work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

that looks awesome. i like the grain. superb work and the hybrid.let us know how it all works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (7/11/14)

Nicely done! I love how small it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

great work @GerhardpaulFourie 

well done

how does it vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hi all, I'd like to show you my first, successful, home made hybrid mod... I refer to it as a "hybrid" mod as it's fitted with some ego battery electronics. So I suppose its not really a mechanical mod. I decided to fit the electronic circuit to ease charging and prevent vaping the battery down to too low voltage levels.
> Its a chunk of meranti wood, drilled to fit a 2600mAh 18650, I also used the "head" of the old ego battery to mount my current modified evod tanks. Plan to use a Kanger MOW tank as soon as SAPO thinks it fit to send it. After some time sanding and polishing, the final product looks even better than I ever thought possible. What do you think?
> Cheers


Wow, that looks really neat! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (7/11/14)

Thanks all for the inspiring replies..  
I charged it overnight and will check how long it lasts. That was one of the reasons for doing this. Actually there are several reasons; tinkering, looks, being different... but ultimately I think battery life is crucial. The 2600mAh should give me plenty clouds before a charge is needed, surely many more than a standard kanger VV. I currently use 1.3 to 1.5 ohm single coils with cotton in all my evod versions and that causes some strain on a standard issue battery. The ego "electronics" also changes colour as the voltage drops, giving a nice early warning.

Thanks again for the interest shown, it's cool sharing with people that understand and appreciate why we do what we do, instead of the "why??" comments I got from some others.

Cheers to all, and happy vaping, I'll keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (8/11/14)

Lekker mod meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/14)

Super cool dude. Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/11/14)

Simply awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (8/11/14)

well done there man. looks great and nice and compact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (15/11/14)

Hi all,

So, some feedback regarding this little mod. I've been using it solidly for a week now and I must say, I'm very happy with its performance so far. It was obvious that the higher discharge battery would ensure longer periods between charging, but I never expected three days! I am still using my modded 1.5ohm evod's as my emow from fasttech is still not delivered (#+@&% SAPO), and currenty it takes nearly 6 tanks to drain the mod. Most impressed and satisfied, now onto an istick, seeing that its exactly the same size as my wood mod, with the advantage of vw.

Happy vaping all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (15/11/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So, some feedback regarding this little mod. I've been using it solidly for a week now and I must say, I'm very happy with its performance so far. It was obvious that the higher discharge battery would ensure longer periods between charging, but I never expected three days! I am still using my modded 1.5ohm evod's as my emow from fasttech is still not delivered (#+@&% SAPO), and currenty it takes nearly 6 tanks to drain the mod. Most impressed and satisfied, now onto a istick, seeing that its exactly the same size as my wood mod, with the advantage of vw.
> 
> Happy vaping all!



Great feedback and thanks for keeping us up to date on your findings. I really find it satisfying to vape on coils I have built myself so I can only imagine the satisfaction you must get from vaping on a device you built yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie (16/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Great feedback and thanks for keeping us up to date on your findings. I really find it satisfying to vape on coils I have built myself so I can only imagine the satisfaction you must get from vaping on a device you built yourself.


Yip, Marzuq, I share your thoughts on that one. I wind my own coils for the evods also. Love tinkering.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/11/14)

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> Yip, Marzuq, I share your thoughts on that one. I wind my own coils for the evods also. Love tinkering.



I think I may just follow in your footsteps and venture into building a regulated mod myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------

